# Salaries in BC



## iceno9 (Jan 29, 2010)

Anyone have any idea on expected salaries for a project manager in engineering (inparticular electronic engineering).

Its very difficult to work out what kind of lifestyle i will be able to have without even having the faintest idea of what i could earn?!?! Likewise....for job transfers etc.

Any guidelines anywhere? Vancouver and surrending area seems most interesting.

REgards
Matt


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Matt

You might find this website useful for giving you an idea of average wages...

Wages & Salaries from the Labour Market Information (LMI)


Oggy


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks very much


----------

